# Will Telcel work in Guatemala?



## Avatar (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey does anyone know if my Mexico Telcel phone will work in Guatemala? I will be going around Tikal and Flores.
I hope I don't have to get a new chip.
I know that Telcel (Carlos Slim) owns Telgua in Guatemala. But maybe they work on a different system, I don't know.

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Many cel phones don't work from state to state ... let alone countries


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

No. My telcel phone did not work in Guatemala... it did however get drained of a bunch of minutes while I was there. Not sure how that happened.


----------

